# Comment gérer les indésirables sur Iphone 12 mini



## Cirus17 (3 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir,
Mon épouse vient d'avoir un iPhone 12 Mini, quand je lui envoi un mail (avec mon vieux 5s), elle ne le reçoit pas,je pense que je suis classifié dans les indésirables ! comment résoudre ce problème ?
Merci pour vos réponse,
J.Pierre


----------



## aunisien (6 Juillet 2021)

Dans mail elle va dans le dossier Indésirables, si le mail est dedans il faut le sélectionner puis le déplacer dans le dossier Réception.


----------



## Cirus17 (6 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir Aunisien...qui mal y pense ! )
Merci beaucoup, voilà une réponse qui va nous éviter un divorce ! ah ! ah ! ah!...
On découvre la multitude de possibilités du 12 Mini, et je vous demanderai des infos quant à l'utilisation des widgets ? comment les gérer ? quels sont ceux que vous avez trouvé utiles...
Belle soirée à vous et aux amis(es) derrière la porte...
Bien amicalement,
J.Pierre


----------

